# Atlantis in The Azores - A New Solution



## KeithUK (Jun 18, 2022)

Hello Everybody

I realise there are many threads on the topic of Atlantis, and the only reason I am starting a new one, is because I do believe that this is a totally new solution (but please correct me if I am wrong; if this is one that I alone have only just recently found).

On an entirely different message board, an Atlantis researcher, apparently totally independent, appears to have isolated the precise location of the Atlantean capital, as based upon Plato’s ancient description in the Critias.

Using publicly available undersea survey data, he identified an unusual anomaly close to the Azores islands in the Atlantic. A find so impressive to me personally, that I did a deep analysis of it to see if it could be verified. In this regard, I am very satisfied that it is indeed an artificial structure.

I have written a very detailed article about it with many images and tables that I want to share, but let me at least show you here the artefact in question:






My detailed essay on the feature is as follows: The Lost City of Atlantis

I would firstly point out that the diameter of the anomaly is almost exactly 27 Stadia, or about 16000 feet – which is the precise diameter of the capital city of Atlantis, as detailed by Plato. I can also confirm that it has a close mathematical affinity to other ancient megalithic monuments about the globe, such as The Great Pyramid.

I do believe that this find is authentic, and the best solution to the Atlantis mystery I have ever seen.

Keith


----------

